# Gibson sg good price



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Great guitar, not mine but have one and very close to 61 reissue in specs. 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd say that was a very fair price. Its a looker !!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Good? I’d say that’s an effin’ great price!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone should grab it!


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Ads gone...


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wootang said:


> Ads gone...


At $800 bucks for what looked like and excellent condition 2013 Gibson sg standard. I’m not surprised


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've been looking for a '13. Wish I had seen this thread earlier.


----------

